# One of my other hobbies



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

I have always been a record collector, although i slowed down buying records after i got into orchids 14 years ago.

i still listen to music every morning while watering my plants, so i figured it was time to upgrade my turntable. we needed a new audio rack to match of course...looks and sounds great in the orchid room!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 7, 2015)

:drool:
That was my prior vice before orchids. I believe I had about 3000 records. All original press, mostly mono records for jazz, ect. Lots of Jamaican reggae and other hard stuff to find. I miss them dearly. Some are still in storage in Chicago. My Bang and Olfusen MMF 5 was my favorite. Yours is top notch too.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

that's great to see another vinyl enthusiast. hope you can get your records back someday.

this rega is their entry level model but it sounds fantastic. i had always heard about the "rega sound' but never got a chance to listen to one in person. now i know what they are talking about. "punchy" was the first word that came to mind. i will upgrade to a better cartridge when the time is right but this one sound fabulous out of the box.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 7, 2015)

I still think Ortofon makes excellent cartridges and styluses. The trick with your type of table is getting the lightest head you can without getting jumps. Easier on the vinyl too.


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

Some of these have the ortofon, but this one has the rega carbon. which is basically an audio technica. so not the best cartridge in the world but with the table it sounds really tight so i'm quite pleased. for next cartrdige might try an ortofon blue (i think you have to raise the tonearm for this) or just take the next step up in rega.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2015)

Cool. I Collect Vinyl also, Old DJ.


----------



## naoki (Jun 8, 2015)

Cool to hear that there are a couple vinyl people here. Very nice turntable, Justin. I would love to have Rega!

I'm not a serious collector (i.e. I don't pay >$50 for a record), but I do have a thousand or so vinyls and a DIY record cleaner (vacuum). The cartridge makes a big difference, so it's kind of fun to collect them. I don't have much experiences with high-end cartridges, but I was pretty surprised (and still impressed) by the classic DL-103 (actually, mine is DL-103R, but I can't tell much difference from DL-103).

I think there used to be a high-end audio shop in Columbus, OH. I think that it was near the OSU campus. But it is probably gone since it was 20 years ago.


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2015)

yep they closed a while ago. i always thought it was an unusual location since most OSU students would not be installing $$$$$ audio rooms on that side of town...i stopped in once while i was in grad school and didn't stay for more than a few minutes since i wasn't in a position to buy anything. Used Kids records a block up the street was my usual after-class haunt.


----------

